# Swap Canadian Style



## OldRider (Apr 14, 2011)

If nothing else I love their poster! Look here for more info.
http://vancouverwheelmen.com/


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Apr 20, 2011)

Im hosting the event up here, we have 14 vendors confirmed and lots of local interest. It should be a good meet. Here is a couple of the bikes I will be selling.
PM me if you have any questions


----------

